
Online Summarizers overview - Asya_Zherko
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/online-summarizers-overview-yuri-kitin?trk=prof-post
======
garysieling
There is also TextTeaser
([https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser](https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser)).
There is a version in Python and Scala. I believe is behind the article
summarization bots on reddit.

I explored using it to generate talk summaries for
[https://www.findlectures.com](https://www.findlectures.com) and have been
reasonably happy with it, although it's tough to get a summary that is
succinct enough for search engine results.

------
earthly10x
One of the best summarizers not mentioned:
[https://slack.com/apps/A2B487WT0-sumbot](https://slack.com/apps/A2B487WT0-sumbot)

